# Magpie's Homebrew



## magpieV6

Yes again, I sorta gave up last year. Mainly due to time, and the mess it made. (and the cat managing to singe her whiskers)  But anyway, I keep getting drawn back to it!

I made 3 batches the last week or so. Batch 2 & 3 being pretty good, but batch 3 had the edge as it has much tighter beading. Few pics of application this morning.

Batch 1 on the left of the bonnet. Too hard & not overly moist.




Batch 2. This is actually half the ingrediants of batch 1. Far too dry & hard again. Very static like.




Batch 3. Tried swapping a few ingrediants, volumes etc. Much better texture & quite slick.






I've ordered a few different solvents & oils as I'm trying to get the drying time down. I don't like Turps and D limonene smells too strong, but its still pretty good to have to hand.

After another attempt, smaller ingrediants. Was poo, moved on.

So, Batch 4. This one looks promising. I wanted to work from batch 3 as this one was pretty good. So, I made a few alterations. I reduced the limonene too & it actually smells quite nice. Not strong at all & feels lovely so far.







Quick dip & play. 




The cd is out in the garden awaiting rain!

Comments & suggestions welcome :thumb:


----------



## suspal

well done mate subscribed


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

Awesome thread, would love to try this 1 day  again I love your threads lol


----------



## Shinyvec

If you ever think of making a Sealent I will offer my services as tester for you. The Batch 4 looks good and you might just of made a top notch product without knowing it


----------



## S63

I imagine you're a mean cook too.:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers boys, much appreciated. I just love waxes so don't see me venturing down the sealant route. 

I'll be putting batch 4 threw it's paces tomorrow.


----------



## Blueberry

Indeed batch 4 looks very good. Interested to see how it goes.


----------



## JayOW

Some promising results there, good work.

Keep at it...


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers very much. I'm using your wax on my car tomorrow, will report back


----------



## magpieV6

Batch 5 has landed. 

Tweaked batch 4 and added some colour. Smells awesome, cinamon to be pricise.


----------



## DebbieOCD

Looks awesome  

Echoing what others have said, looks like you may have created a fantastic product!

Subscribed!


----------



## Demetrios72

Some great beading there :thumb:

Great results


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers guys, done batch 6 tonight. Wanted to slightly adjust 5 with no dye. It's looking good so far.


----------



## magpieV6

Batch 6. Smells of strawberries & banana's, sort of. Need to tweak.

Love Juice is coming along!


----------



## JayOW

Looks nice and oily...guessing you have cracked the solvent that is not turps....good work.


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers Jay, Ive got a few solvents that I'm working threw. Trial & error still, but good fun.


----------



## suspal

The brew's coming along then


----------



## magpieV6

Oh yes Sus, when I'm happy I'll get samples sorted


----------



## suspal

magpieV6 said:


> Oh yes Sus, when I'm happy I'll get samples sorted


thanks mate


----------



## magpieV6

Little update. Firstly back a little to batch 4. I put this on the 182's roof sunday, this is the results. Pretty nice beading. Sorry for the crap pics.


















Now onto batch 5 & 6. The beautiful donar car. 










Now, batch 5 is on the right & 6 is on the left of the bonnet.










Batch 6










Batch 5










Batch 6 looked better beading wise & sheeted better.










Batch 5










Still want it softer. May make another tonight


----------



## DebbieOCD

Cracking progress  looks like it leaves nice tight beading.


----------



## spursfan

Looks good Dawn, bet it was fun experimenting

Kev


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers guys, I'm still wanting it softer. Plus, I tried a new solvent whilst experimenting with dyes & fragrances.

Batch 7 - Smells bloomin lovely! Cinnamon & banana 

Started off rather dark



After about 40 mins on my electric hob. Lowest setting. Nicer colour now.



So all poured & lids placed on.



One placed in the fridge as an experiment



Can't wait to test it out!


----------



## rojer386

If you need any tested on a panel let me know, I can obviously cover postage costs!!


----------



## magpieV6

cheers buddy, thats great. If I'm happy with this one I shall get samples sorted in this thread.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Nice work Dawn :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

rojer386 said:


> If you need any tested on a panel let me know, I can obviously cover postage costs!!


+1 happy to test


----------



## magpieV6

Very nice texture, nicely lubed up. A little goes a long way. This actually looks more soft that it is. It's actually slightly harder than collinite, but once you have it on the app it melts away though.


----------



## Method Man

Can I be a tester too?


----------



## PaulBen

Looking good, I would love to have a go myself but small child and a very house proud missus gets in the way


----------



## JayOW

I would happily give you an honest opinion on your wax...looks very nice.


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers Jay, I'd love to get your opinion. Will pm when I'm happy thanks! 

Cheers guys


----------



## Trip tdi

I think you have nailed it on the last blend, the texture look very smooth and refined keep us posted on the updates :thumb:


----------



## Grant.

Looks good! Wouldn't mind giving this a go myself, but haven't a clue where to start, and don't think the missus or Mum would be happy with the mess!!


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers guys. I've made one more batch tonight. I will get a few testers to try batches 6,7,8 as I'll need to have your thoughts on which is best.

Batch 8. I have increased the solvent content & reduced some oils. I put one put straight into a bowl of hottish water, and the others as normal. It's been about 2 hours since they were poured. I can see a difference in softness with the one left in water. A little softer than the rest.


























Fingers crossed with this one!


----------



## suspal

Been busy matey again


----------



## magpieV6

Trouble is the weather is too crap to try them out. All I have is my laptop to try it on! The 182 is full of Obsession wax which I don't want to remove 

That's where you guys come in


----------



## muzzer

I'd quite happily give it a go if you want, my coating of Bouncer's moonshine is about due a top up so would give me a chance to test it out on a fresh panel.


----------



## magpieV6

Batch 9. Still trying to improve the texture/softness. Think I've racked it with this one. No colourings in this one, but smells good! Ignore the swirlies, not corrected her yet!

Tried it out indoors this morning. Nice texture, spreads really nicely & a pleasure to remove.




A little on the finger goes a fair way, very spreadable.




So, onesie off, shower, outside! 

In action on half of my bonnet.



Buffed & I'm quite pleased tbh! left it very slick indeed.




Water test, I only got a spurt out of the gun. Waters turned off & I've no idea where the tap is! lol. (bf's house) Not me being a woman 




Im sure it gives the finish that something, deffo more flake pop by the looks of it.

Before



After



Final piccy 



Think I'm getting closer to getting samples out now.

Cheers


----------



## Jonnybbad

nice flake pop


----------



## big-saxo-guy

looks really good, it can't be cheap all of these waxes !


----------



## magpieV6

It can be expensive yes. Little update on #9

Bonnet of the GT before










Wax applied, nice & thin










After one coat, definately seems to add gloss.


























And some lovely beading to boot. 


















Really lovin this batch. A pleasure to apply & remove.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looking good! Shoot me over a pm with your address and ill get that montan out to you if you still wanted to try it


----------



## Bevvo

Great results so early on in your development waxes. You are obviously doing something right.


----------



## Grant.

Looks good! Would be willing to give my car a going over as a test vehicle if you needed it


----------



## MEH4N

:thumb: great progress and it looks like a lovely wax.


----------



## suspal

still persevering mate,good on yah :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Hey good people. After alot more trials & testing I am even closer to a wax I'm happy with. I'm still unsure on colourings & scent but that is somthing I'm still trying out. I'm now on batch 16. The last two batches were very good so I decided to try them head to head.

So the bonnet was the only area I wanted this as the rest of the car is wearing Jays Hybrid wax which is still going strong!  The bonnet was clayed & cleansed wth Lime Prime, washed & dried.



Batch 15, a fairly hard wax & quite grabby to apply.



Batch 16, a lovely texture. Very lubed up. Really nice to use imo.



So, 15 applied. This wax was easy enough to spread, but some qd on the app would make it an ease to use. I found this was best buffed off straight away after applying it to the half of the bonnet. Left a little marring so required a second buff.





Now onto batch 16. This is my fave out of all I have done. Love the texture, how easy it is to spread & buff. It actually cured after about 1 minute, was really pleased.





Now the water behaviour. Sheeting is good on both, but doesn't completely rinse off leaving a few water beads in places. I don't mind this as I want the beading & hopefully durability. I think Batch 15 just had the edge, beading wise but looks 16 has it.









Hope I haven't bored you too much! Cheers


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

looking good Dawn. Beading looks good!


----------



## Guru

You're spot on in saying that #15 beads better - love those tight small beads.


----------



## DebbieOCD

Looks amazing! Would happily test it out for you if you'll allow  hats off to you for persevering, i'd love to create my own wax but don't think i'd have the patience!


----------



## Blueberry

Dawn that beading looks great as well as the finish. I'd love to try it out for you if you need any help 😜


----------



## magpieV6

Thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## danwel

Looking good there!!


----------



## magpieV6

Hi peeps! Just a little update on the homebrew front. Been realy busy testing etc, thankfully my latest 2 batches are very promising. So, here goes.

I applied batch 18 on ze dci thursday. Gave her a wash today as she's been to wales since then. So, beading pics 





And batch 19 (my fave) tested out on my boot today. Also applied on the R/H side of the dci bootlid. (no pics yet) Also noticed the bottom ends of the waxes were still a little damp, so I need to investigate this, but its still useable top side 









Both an ease to apply & buff. I'm happy  Not convinced on colours or fragrances just yet though.

Cheers !


----------



## vek

that 19 blend looks really good to me :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

Right guys, I'm ready to get your thoughts on batch 19 please. Only five 50ml pots available. I'm looking to test durability, so ideally as long as possible on your car please! 

It's a fairly hard wax but once you break the surface it's fairly easily swipeable. One panel at a time is best I have found. 

Please put your name down if you are genuinely interested. 

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Reserves

1.
2.
3.

Much thanks guys


----------



## Jonnybbad

Yes please I'll give it a go


----------



## jenks

Looking good there, I will be a tester please


----------



## cragglemieSTer

I'm more than willing to give this a thorough test for you. I have a panther black ford that's due a fresh coating.
I drive 40mile commute a day so will test durability.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

id happily test


----------



## Bevvo

I would be very willing to test this and give you feedback.


----------



## GNshaving

Wow they really do look awesome!


----------



## magpieV6

Thanks guys. 

1. Jonnybad
2. Jenks
3. Cragglemiester
4. ObiDan
5. Bevvo

Please could you guys pm me your addresses.


----------



## cragglemieSTer

Pm sent magpieV6 
Am excited now


----------



## Jonnybbad

Pm sent


----------



## suspal

Spot on Dawn


----------



## Jonnybbad

Not sure if your getting my pm's so I've resent it


----------



## jenks

Thanks Dawn looking forward to trying it out. PM Sent


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers guys, I got your pm's thanks


----------



## magpieV6

Sent out this morning guys. Cheers 

Now, onto a little more home brewing. I wanted to improve batch 19 so I made a few tweaks, ditched one product. It's looking promising, I can easily break the surface too so that's a bonus. I really wanted a nice pink wax, I've used powder dyes but found wax dyes better (for me personally)

Batch 19 after a few tweaks & 4g of peach colouring. Loving the colour, no scents added at this stage. Smells rather nice as is tbh.

Mmmmm Nuba 







Tigger looking at me thinking I'm a loon, she could be right!





Little sneak peek of batch 21. Used a few unusual products, lets see if they work!



Cheers


----------



## danwel

Looking very good there!!!


----------



## Jonnybbad

Looks good nice colour


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers chaps, really excited about the latest batches now. It's taken a fair few trial & errors.


----------



## rtjc

Look absolutely awesome! I'm having another bash at this over the next few months, Can't wait. Would love to try one of your creations sometime for sure 

Really hoping I can create something interesting!


----------



## cragglemieSTer

those last couple of batches look very promising, loving the colours too. Cant wait for the test pot to arrive.


----------



## jenks

Hope the postie drops me a little package in the next few days, weather looking ok for the weekend


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Got mine today, smells good and nice consistency had a little play with it and so far its looking good, ill give it a proper test and give you a more in depth review asap.


----------



## cragglemieSTer

Ive been told mine is at home, is just making work take a little longer than before now haha.


----------



## jenks

Maybe then!


----------



## jenks

Nice little package waiting for me when I just got in. Looks very promising. Love the smell, is it tutti frutti? Feels quite oily, how I like them. Looking forward to trying it out. Thanks Dawn


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers guys, looking forward to getting your thoughts on it. Meanwhile, the sun was shining so I decided to try out Batch 20 & 21 

Batch 21 first, mainly because I love the texture & wetness of this one oh & the amazing colour. No scents as of yet. I prepared the bonnet & wings with Werkstat Prime Strong, mainly to remove any traces of waxes previous. Cba to clay 



I found it was best to buff straight away (expecting it to be a little tricky to remove) BUT, it was no trouble at all to take off! This is the bonnet after one swipe of removal.

It spread like a dream, so easy, a little really goes a long way. Very moist, no need to dampen the app like some waxes I have used.



It left the paint feeling super slick, and really did look lovely & glossy after & the paint seems to really glow with it. :argie: Pics!






Now, because I had just washed her I didn't fancy getting her wet again! But, couldn't resist a little play. Beading wasn't bad, would have liked tighter beads. No sheeting test or out yet, she was too clean to mess about 




I also tested it on the plastics, and it performed very nicely indeed. Left them lovely & silk like. :thumb:







So an added bonus 

So, onto Batch 20. This I wasn't so excited about but I was very pleasantly surprised.  Spread & buffed like a doddle, same as Batch 21. The finish looked as good but I only did a wing with this batch. Didn't test on the trim as I needed to go do some work! :lol: Super cool beading :thumb:





So, I now aim to get the beading properties of Batch 20 into the looks & consistency of batch 21! I'm lovin it! :wave:


----------



## suspal

Fantastic Dawn really impressed with the plastics


----------



## Bevvo

suspal said:


> Fantastic Dawn really impressed with the plastics


My thoughts exactly about the plastics. They've come up a treat.

My sample is at the Post Office but I will collect it tomorrow. I've got a car lined up for the durability testing - next door's white Ford B-Max. There's no likelihood of me wanting to replace it with something else like I might be tempted to on one of my own cars, so we can see just how long it lasts.


----------



## JayOW

Sorry Dawn I have not had chance to try your samples out yet...I will get onto them asap tho when I find 5 mins.


----------



## cragglemieSTer

Got home to this lovely sight



















Got to say the smell is awesome.

Looking forward to applying this weekend.


----------



## magpieV6

Many thanks guys, look forward to it. Good & bad


----------



## Jonnybbad

Got my sample today will get a review done ASAP many thanx


----------



## Guru

Dawn, that gloss from Batch 21 is amazing. Now as you say, put the beading properties of 20 in 21 and you have an absolute winner.


----------



## rtjc

This is great Dawn, Keep going as you look to be onto something very nice here. I'm very impressed with your results on the plastics!  I would definitely buy a wax like that, a nice oily rich wax that can also be used on trims, wiper arms etc! Wish I could try this.


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers peeps!  couple of pics after today's rain of the trim bits.


























Seems pretty good on rubber too.


----------



## cragglemieSTer

Rain defeated my plan to apply the test sample today. Hopefully today is a better option.


----------



## magpieV6

Few pictures from this morning, what a lovely view it was!

Batch 22 in action & looking sexy 










































Got the itch to try another yesterday, batch 23. Smells gorgeous, very banana & chocolatey! A little more oily than usual but I'll give it a go. Very soft, melts in your finger.


----------



## danwel

Dawn sorry for the delays, I'm hoping for Wednesday.


----------



## Jonnybbad

danwel said:


> Dawn sorry for the delays, I'm hoping for Wednesday.


+1 hopefully will get to have a go asap weather is not being kind


----------



## magpieV6

No probs guys, cheers


----------



## Bevvo

*Batch 19 test*

Poor weather yesterday prevented me from trying my Batch 19 sample which MagpieV6 kindly sent, but a reasonably early finish from work today gave me the opportunity.

The car is my next door neighbour's white Ford BMax on a 63 plate. It doesn't get much pampering apart from when I clean and wax it so I know that the durability part of this test can take place without any interference.

The car was totally devoid of any protection, the last wax being the Bouncer's Salute the Fruit which I applied on 2nd November, which lasted until the beginning of February. Not bad for one coat.

Having hurriedly snowfoamed, washed and dried the car, I began to apply Batch 19. It's a firm wax but transferred to my applicator well. It spread easily, and my only difficulty was in seeing where I had been (but that's my fault for applying to a white car). I was pleasantly surprised at how easy the application was and it needs no improvements to be made in this area in my opinion.

Removal reminded me of my Bouncer's Vanilla Ice - easy if caught at the right time, but slightly (not excessively) grabby if left for over 5 minutes or so. Part of this was more than likely to be due to me applying it too generously as it was 
difficult to see on the white paintwork.

The light was fading but more importantly, dew was beginning to form on the car. Therefore, I only managed to cover the bonnet, whole near side, and the upper of the boot lid. Still, this is a decent surface area for the purpose of this test.

Looks wise, it gave a nice crisp finish but white isn't a particularly flattering colour for a car and so it isn't the best test mule.

When it next rains I will get some beading shots as judging by what photos we have already seen, this is where it excels.

This is a very promising wax and something which I will try out further. In order to guage the looks it will be on a darker car next time.

Thanks to MagpieV6 for producing this and kindly sending me a sample to try.......to be continued.

Update: The car was washed on 3rd April and all trace of the wax had gone. Unfortunately, with a durability of no longer than 4 weeks, I feel that this would be an area requiring further development.


----------



## danwel

magpieV6 said:


> No probs guys, cheers


Blame my 3 year old he wanted to go to the park after school but he's promised he will help Wednesday as long as we snow foam his bike first!!


----------



## magpieV6

Thanks for the in depth feedback Bevvo, much apreciated! It's still going strong on my dci's bonnet  would be good what it looks Luke on black 

Aww bless Dan, sounds like a chip off the old block you got there


----------



## jenks

Sorry Dawn, not had a chance to test it out yet, spent the weekend looking for a new car for SWMBO. Hopefully will find some time this weekend


----------



## danwel

Dawn, managed to get some applied today and it was a doddle to apply and very easy on/off and the smell was very zesty.

The wax itself is a great texture, not too soft and not too hard and easy to load up the applicator.

Also applied it to the wing mirror and it left a nice finish on there too.

I will let the pics and videos do the talking


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers for that Dan, looks good on trim too


----------



## Jonnybbad

sorry for the delay will be using it tomorrow I will update after


----------



## cragglemieSTer

It's taken me ages to get the chance but finally managed to get out and apply this on the motor. 
Found the wax to be harder then what I've been using recently (paste wax) but this isn't a bad thing. 
The wax itself smells awesome. It's easy to apply and just as easy to wipe off. Had to wait a little longer to buff off than I usually do but that's nothing to worry about. Buffed off to leaving a lovely shine and didn't deteriorate from the polish applied.

The wax itself goes quite far which of course is an excellent quality.
It's use on plastics is what I liked very much. Almost acted as a trim restorer on my wing mirror backing plates leaving a nice wet black behind. 
Dawn you've done great. I'll report back on beading when the rain arrives again and durability too.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Use mine today it's a fairly hard oily wax but loads up nice on an applicator

I applied it as thinly as i could and found it really went a long way was easy to apply and easy to buff after I'd say 6/7 mins and left a really nice finish
























Not sure the photos do it justice as the sun was out for once

It seems to have added to the flake pop and gives a nice reflection

So overall it's a nice and easy wax to use and would happily use it again

Thanks for the opportunity to sample it hope my review is upto scratch


----------



## Guru

cragglemiester - that looks crisp!

Jonny - yep, you need better pics mate.


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers for the review guys, looks great!


----------



## cragglemieSTer

Thanks guru taken a while to get there and more refining needed yet.

To update,
There was a some very tight beading off the wax this morning but I didn't manage to grab a pic. Will be out again tomorrow and hopefully grab one then.


----------



## cragglemieSTer

Update, yesterday the car was dry as a bone. This morning however, greeted by this lovely sight.










Well happy with that for a morning mist.


----------



## Jonnybbad

Little update gave to car a wash and the roof that has your wax on is still beading very well still nice right beads and very good sheeting


----------



## Jonnybbad

quick update wax is still beading well 2 weeks on here's a beading shot after a light shower


----------



## magpieV6

Looks good, thank you !


----------



## Jonnybbad

it really does sorry for the slow update


----------



## magpieV6

No it's great, much appreciated


----------



## jenks

Hi Dawn, sorry about having not tried and reviewed your wax yet, lost a few weekends buying the wife's new car and crappy weather. Hopefully I will get chance in the coming week.


----------



## Jonnybbad

little update wax has lost it's edge now still beading but not as good


----------



## Bevvo

Jonnybbad said:


> little update wax has lost it's edge now still beading but not as good


The car I tested it on (post #97) had lost all visible traces of the wax after 31 days. Durability is probably something to focus on, but everything else seemed to be pretty much spot-on.

Thanks once again Dawn.


----------



## ryans2

Awesome thread, id love to make my own wax but id probably make a right hash of it


----------



## supervinnie40

Any updates on this Dawn?


----------



## magpieV6

Haven't had a sniff at this since the last batch here. Been silly busy, will get on it again soon I hope


----------



## ahern187

this looks like a great thread! very cool and cant be easy


----------



## magpieV6

Been playing with a different approach this time around. Sort of gone back to less is more. Tried out a few oils mixed with only nuba flakes & beeswax & a different solvent.

Smells like collinite, feels like collinite. Spreads very well & buffing isn't bad at all if applied thinly & left 5 mins or so.

Applied on the other half's car, which doesn't get polished very often.



Now my car is wearing sonax npt sealant, so I panel wiped the right side of the bonnet & applied the wax to the entire bonnet & wings.






I'm quite pleased with it as the ingredients are very minimal, quite different to other waxes I've made.

I worked on this wax changing 1 to 2 ingredients on the next batch. On the 3rd test, I tried an emulsifier with water. I'm shocked as it actually worked! It all came together & looks to be a promising mix. Very soft indeed, smell isn't overly powerful either.





Cheers


----------



## Demetrios72

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## B16grf

Looks nice texture, I wanna have a go at emulsifying, what emulsifying agent do you use?


----------



## magpieV6

I sourced an emulsifying wax about a year ago which I found in my box!


----------



## Bevvo

That side-on picture of the bonnet/wings is impressive. On the looks you've got it spot on. I would be interested to know how long this lasts. It's good to see that you're making good progress again.


----------



## magpieV6

Thanks mate, life gets in the way hence the big gap!


----------



## sprocketser

Top job magpie ! Keep it on .


----------



## B16grf

Where do I get the lil pots from be so handy to get some


----------



## magpieV6

here you go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/35-x-2oz-...ome_Cookware_Food_Storage&hash=item5891507602


----------



## B16grf

Thanks mate for that


----------



## Stallzy

Just found this thread, sounds really interesting and looking at getting into the homebrew soon myself. Maybe you would be able to share one of your earlier blend recipes so I have another one to try and tweak with just in case the current one I have in mind is miles off


----------

